# 2yr old blue tortie mitted ragdoll



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Name Boo
breed Ragdoll
colour/pattern Blue Tortie mitted
Age 2
Sex Female
neutered Yes
up to date with vaccinations Yes
Are they micro chipped No
any health problems No
Any behavioural problems No
Any toileting problems such as messing away from try or spraying. None known
used to children yes any children
if so what age any
how do they get on with other cats Fine
how do they get on with dogs fine
indoor or outdoor cat indoor with garden access under supervision
How many hours are they used to be left alone for 3 -4
Diet they are on: Royal canin sensible and whiskers with jelly
Litter used if they have a litter tray: yesterdays news
Where are you in UK? south Yorkshire
Reason for re homing? Owner can no longer keep as many cats

Boo has recently had a litter of kittens so is not in great condition but with a little time and TLC she will go back to being just as stunning as she is in this picture.
All kittens have homes to go to already. Boo has been neutered and had the all clear from the vets so is now ready for a loving new home.

Boo and Tilly can go together if need be ( they are mother and daughter and love each other)

Boo :wub: 









Anyone interested in Boo will be home checked and required to pay a donation to Animal lifeline uk

Please pm me if you are interested in her.


----------



## romjob1804 (Oct 11, 2009)

i have pmd you


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

pmd you back


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

possible home found


----------

